
Apple Doesn't Like BitTorrent, Bans Drivetrain From the App Store - kqr2
http://technologyviewer.com/post/106367274/apple-doesnt-like-bittorrent-bans-drivetrain-from-the
======
CaptSolo
Is there any alternative "app store" where users can get applications without
Apple's censorship?

I don't need Drivetrain in particular, but there seem to be many good app
ideas that Apple does not like / approve.

~~~
gojomo
[Cydia Store]

~~~
CaptSolo
Thanks.

Found more info re. Cydia at
[http://www.iphonedownloadblog.com/2008/10/28/cydia-
applicati...](http://www.iphonedownloadblog.com/2008/10/28/cydia-applications-
vs-the-app-store-the-download-showdown/) \- comments to the article are
interesting.

------
CrazedGeek
Apple has a history of not allowing BT apps:
<http://andrewdupont.net/2005/07/17/functionality/>

That, and Transmission's existing Web UI is actually incredibly slick on the
iPhone: [http://smokingapples.com/software/tutorials/managing-your-
to...](http://smokingapples.com/software/tutorials/managing-your-torrents-
using-your-iphone-with-transmission-14-web-interface/)

